# 10-15k to invest- what are best options



## princessFi (11 Feb 2010)

ok so im really good at saving but im really bad at managing my money to get the best rate/return from it!

I was thinking of putting 10k into a deposit account..preferable for only 1yr-18months and using the rest to put into a regular saver account. i opened up a PTSB regular saver account only today and was told about the 4% rate but I've just seen here that will be 3.75% in April. was never told this in the bank! I see the EBS family saver is now the better option!
Im glad now i didnt open the 11 month fixed rate account PTSB have today ( i nearly did) before checking it out here!

is this a good idea to divide it out into a lump sum and regular saver account?
im always weary of putting my money somewhere i cant access it again for a year say in case i need to for emergencies etc.. but i have another term deposit due to expire in July with Anglo Irish so i willing to do this as i know that money will be available then!

Am open to all advise and suggestions


----------



## chlipps (11 Feb 2010)

Refer to the best buys threads as regards the options

Note you cannot put the 10K directly into the regular saver. You can only feed in max 1000 per month...so best you look at the best lump sum deposit thread best buy.. one that allows you multpile withdrawals so you can feed the regular saver


----------



## Lightning (12 Feb 2010)

If you are happy to lock 15k for one year then you will not go far wrong with Anglo 1 year term deposit at 3.5%. Investec have a 20K minimum.


----------



## princessFi (22 Feb 2010)

thanks for the advice guys im going to go with the anglo irish lump sum with 10k and feed the rest into a regular saver


----------

